# Food food food food food food food food....



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would talk to your vet.... every single dog I have known who was VERY VERY intent/frenzied about food has had some sort of underlying health problem. Once that's addressed, the dogs are much more manageable.


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

thanks reddogs, i've asked the vet before he just said it was a natural instinct to go after food and not a lot I can do about it - we were discussing a behaviouralist and whether it might help. Maybe I'll get a second opinion. I know GRs are renowned for being greedy but there are lots of other GRs in our park and non of them are in the bins! - maybe they are better trained or just haven't worked out how to get in there yet!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd possibly think about bloodwork. Certain diseases can make a dog act starved, so I'd get that checked.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't if low thyroid can affect this, but it does cause a lot of odd behavior, I would ask to have his thyroid level checked. A second opinion is a good idea, and seeing a behaviorist would give you good information.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Honestly... 

I think the raiding and pillaging is normal behavior for dogs. If they learn to scavenge, they will scavenge. And goldens are food hounds - neutered or not. If they learn that there is garbage to be eaten in garbage cans or whatever, then they will go dumpster diving. The same is true of grabbing stuff from people, if they get away with it once, then they will keep doing it until they are trained to keep their feet and mouths contained (as your dog has learned to behave at home).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, it is normal for dogs to scavenge and take opportunities for food. But there are a small number of dogs who are absolutely frenzied about food. 

If your regular vet is not able to help find potential causes, a veterinary behavoirist may be a good option, they have more education on how health problems impact behavior and they could help you come up with good training and management plans.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Define "frenzied." 

Daisy has always been very food motivated. She's a lot like Freddy. Even the sound of seran wrap or the sound of taking something out of a box will bring her running. Outside she will find anything edible, she even cleans up at the bird feeder (fruit & nut mix, sunflower seeds). Bread, chips....yep, anything. "Want a hot dog" is our most successful recall method 

She's 10, she's healthy, no diseases. Her weight has been a challenge but we've had that under control for years now. I have to keep her dog food out of reach or she'd get into it and eat herself to death, I'm quite certain. She will countersurf if she has an easy opportunity, I've lost more than few cubes of butter by leaving them too close to the edge. 

She just loves to eat


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah yes, the dog food... we have it in a plastic container which snaps shut. Both dogs (golden and collie) figured out how to use their nose to pop the container open so they can dig their heads in and eat out of the bags. 

And I had a laugh last Sunday when I woke him up to get him outside. He zeroed in on an unopened milkbone box that my mom had brought in earlier in the morning from her car. I don't know if he just recognized the shape of the box or could smell the milkbones through the box, but he rushed up and sat in front of it to beg. 

All of my goldens were like that. It's why when they are off their food and refusing to eat that I get neurotic about what's WRONG with them.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Exactly. The day Daisy isn't food crazy is the day I know something is terribly, terribly wrong.


----------



## Shelby's Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

Shelby is so food driven it isn't funny.


----------

